# My first big show and my horse's sceond show



## MidsummerFable (Jun 18, 2012)

I just got home from this show today! haha small world...
Cute horse!


----------



## JSMidnight (Mar 15, 2012)

MidsummerFable said:


> I just got home from this show today! haha small world...
> Cute horse!


Thank you! I hope you did well.


----------



## equestrianbratt (Jul 10, 2012)

look great!!!!!


----------



## MidsummerFable (Jun 18, 2012)

I looked at some of your other posts about this horse...he's only 2?! And you've been riding him for a month now? Super good job with him! He's going to be such a gorgeous horse as he matures!


----------



## JSMidnight (Mar 15, 2012)

MidsummerFable said:


> I looked at some of your other posts about this horse...he's only 2?! And you've been riding him for a month now? Super good job with him! He's going to be such a gorgeous horse as he matures!


Yep. At the barn one of his nick names is The Super 2 Year-Old. I put my mind and his mind to being able to ride him in the show and I wasn't sure about it 6 months ago but we made it happen. He is very smart and very willing to do just about everything.


----------

